# 50% improvement, almost cured



## Ginglymus (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi, everybody!
My scheme is simple:
100 mg of naltrexone in the morning, 100 mg in the evening.
Sertraline or any potential SSRI before sleep. Lamotrigine at the morning according to the British protocol.

Healthy food and lifestyle is realllly important. Get your cervical part and neck vessels fixed (manual therapy etc.). Swimming, continue to act as usual, your brain won't do any crazy things!


----------



## Ginglymus (Aug 19, 2013)

And by the way I am an anaesthetist/ ICU physicians. I m interested in curing the dp. Can you imagine giving anesthesia having dp/dr? My work is my only savior, I just forget about dp/dr and things just get in place.


----------



## cruisinthrulife89 (Sep 5, 2013)

hi good to hear. How did you get dp/dr in the first place.


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

Good stuff! Recently I've considered trying Naltrexone myself. Can you attest which medicine is doing what? Apparently Naloxone virtually cured 3 out of 14 people, and significantly improved 7 out of 14, for the time it was in their system, however it's administered intravenously, so enough said. Amentoflavone may also be an idea, yet the pure form is expensive and hard to come by. Either way, kappa opioid antagonism seems promising.

Any updates on your situation? Hope the benefits accrue for you


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

I have just started on the antagonist Nalmefene 18.mg 2.days ago. I have had DPD for 20.years. I fell ok the first day -difficult to fall asleep last night and nausea. Nalmefene is 10.times more potent on the kappa receptor as naltraxone and works like naloxone but can be given oral and a half-life of 14.hours. See want the coming week will bring.


----------



## deathsitcom (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Ginglymus,

what exactly is the British protocol? I guess it's the Lamotrigine/SSRI combo recommended by the London research unit?



Ginglymus said:


> Lamotrigine at the morning according to the British protocol.


----------



## raptorsfan89 (Dec 28, 2020)

Ginglymus said:


> And by the way I am an anaesthetist/ ICU physicians. I m interested in curing the dp. Can you imagine giving anesthesia having dp/dr? My work is my only savior, I just forget about dp/dr and things just get in place.


I have triggered DPDR from my most recent surgery from anesthesia. I've had several prior surgeries under general anesthesia but the most recent surgery triggered it for some reason. Please reach out if you can.


----------

